
Canada Wins, U.S. Loses in Global Fight for High-Tech Workers - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/2020/01/27/799402801/canada-wins-u-s-loses-in-global-fight-for-high-tech-workers
======
nwmcsween
There are other factors to look at here though, wages for tech workers at even
top tech companies are abysmal in Canada. Vancouver for example pays a median
of $34/hr (statistics Canada) * 1702hrs/yr (OCED) ~ $60,000/yr -$14,000 in tax
gets you a whopping $46k/yr in a place more expensive than San Francisco.
Montreal is even more of a joke for tech wages where massive financial
companies want and get programmers for $26-$30/hr

~~~
Valgrim
The article talks specifically about immigrant tech workers and the impact of
different immigration rules between both countries on the tech job market.
Salaries in some parts of the US is much larger than in Canada, nobody is
arguing about that, but it's easier for a tech company to hire an immigrant in
Canada. In a nutshell, the author pushes the idea that the US current
immigration policy gives a disadvantage to the US tech industry, especially
for startups.

It seems like an oversimplification, because immigrating in Canada is not so
simple, especially when accounting for the differences between provinces (I've
heard that Quebec is a bit paradoxical about immigrants).

